# BRIDGEPORT MILL "M" HEAD



## Currahee26 (May 23, 2017)

I just bought 1943? "M" head Bridgeport vertical milling maching. (Why bother ?...LOL Well it was only $500)

I have it cleaned up and running fine. (The X-Y axis was frozen and spindle was too.  Somebody liberally GREASED all fittings and surfaces!  (Well, they DO look like Zerk grease fittings!)

BUT the vertical oiler cup up on the head is present but the tube and wick are missing.

If anyone has an "M" head BP mill and can take a PICTURE  of the oiler cup out of the machine OR length dimensions of the brass tube and wick , I would greatly appreciate it.  I don't know how far down into the head the tube or wick went and I want to be at least close!

Thank you very much in advance for any help
Dave


----------



## 4ssss (May 23, 2017)

Those grease fittings are not supposed to be greased.  Way oil is used for them with a hand pump that was supplied by Bridgeport.  I actually still have the original pump but a Push N Lube is a lot cleaner to use.  Here's what they look like.

http://www.icai-online.com/push-n-lube-oiler.html


----------



## Holescreek (May 23, 2017)

I don't recall any wick in my old m head. I do remember installing one of those glass drip oilers in place of the old cup.


----------



## westsailpat (May 23, 2017)

Bother ? Are you kidding ? M head mill is a fine machine , you scored for 500.  Sorry I can't help you with the felt wick , on my J head I don't think there was a felt or at least I never noticed it haha . look at this one and tell me you didn't get a deal . (I know he thinks it's a J)
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/tls/6142658330.html
Found it http://www.mcspt.com/shop/BRIDGEPORT_MILL_MANUALS.html


----------



## Currahee26 (May 23, 2017)

4ssss said:


> Those grease fittings are not supposed to be greased.  Way oil is used for them with a hand pump that was supplied by Bridgeport.  I actually still have the original pump but a Push N Lube is a lot cleaner to use.  Here's what they look like.
> 
> http://www.icai-online.com/push-n-lube-oiler.html


Hello!
Thanks for the info and link.  As it turns out I was saying that the PREVIOUS OWNER(s) had assumed they were grease fittings and had really gummed up the works.  Thank fully I had researched a little and found they were OIL fittings!  I too have bought one of those pump n lube devices and two quarts of way and spindle oils.  
Now all I need is the dimensions of the vertical spindle oiler and I'm good to go!!  
Thanks again,
Dave


----------

